# 1918 Excelsior



## Rusty72 (Nov 10, 2017)

Here's one i bought not long ago from a fellow caber.Still in progress


----------



## Rusty72 (Nov 10, 2017)

Looked nothing like this


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 10, 2017)

Wow!
I love that!
Let me know, if you ever tire of that and would like to sell it.


----------



## StoneWoods (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## Rusty72 (Nov 13, 2017)

Almost done !


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 13, 2017)

Wow!
That frame is crazy!
Cool bike!


----------



## StoneWoods (Nov 13, 2017)

What's your technique for the paint?


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Nov 23, 2017)

That paint work is excellent!


----------



## vincev (Nov 26, 2017)

REally liking this one !!


----------

